# EIZO FG2421



## gorgi85 (26. Dezember 2013)

Abend oder Morgen ... und frohe Rest-Weihnachten  

Seit einiger Zeit hab ich den hier im Auge : Eizo Foris FG2421 schwarz, 23.5" (FG2421-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Scheint ein sehr guter Kompromiss (vlt der beste aktuell), zwischen Farben und Flüssigkeit zu sein. 
Der Monitor hat aber nur FULL HD Auflösung, lohnt es sich übhaupt dazu eine GTX 780ti zu kaufen ?
Und weiß hier jemand vlt Genaueres über den Inputlag ?

Ich hab mich im Net schon etwas durchgelesen, die Erfahrungsberichte sind aber echt sehr schwankend komme zu keinem richtigen Eindruck, also versuche ich es hier. 

(das ist mein zweiter Eizothread hab den ersten nicht mehr gefunden sorry)


----------



## croaky (26. Dezember 2013)

Du solltest schon ein paar Anhaltspunkte geben.
Welche Grafikkarte besitzt du aktuell ?
Welche Spiele werden gespielt ?
Der Monitor an sich verlangt eigentlich einen soliden Rechner, normalerweise kaufen nur FPS Spieler so einen Monitor
Zudem brauchst du mindestens 120fps In Game 

Soweit ich weiß ist der Input Lag vom Benq XL2420T besser durch das TN Panel
Das Va Panel ist eigentlich langsam dafür sind die Farben einfach eindrucksvoller und satter
Aber Eizo scheint das mit dem Input Lag irgendwie hinbekommen zu haben.

Negativ ist der Preis und das man den Fuß nicht wechseln kann
Im Netz sind überall Reviews über den Eizo FG2411


----------



## locojens (26. Dezember 2013)

Meintest du den Thread? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...it-60-fps-benutzbar-und-so-2.html#post5931422


----------



## JaniZz (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab ihn mir gegönnt und muss sagen das ich noch nie so ein guten Monitor gesehen habe.
Spiele zum größten Teil fps wie BF4 und css. Und da machen sich die 240 Herz bemerkbar.
Das ist  Quatsch, man braucht keine 120 fps. Grade die 240 herz, machen sich auch im unteren fps Bereich bemerkbar und lassen es flüssiger wirken.
Den Input lag bemerke ich gar nicht und behaupte, dA keiner diesen wahrnimmt.
Auch die Farben sind einfach klasse, dazu die vielen Einstellungen für das Bild.
Für mich einfach ein klasse Teil!


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. Dezember 2013)

Gibt er denn Farben Natürlich wieder ähnlich wie ein IPS Panel?

Der EIZO wäre für mich in sachen 120Hz der einzige den ich kaufen würde  nen Billiges TN Panel will ich ungern wieder haben, vorallem für 400€ von anderen herstellern.


----------



## Cyberian (26. Dezember 2013)

Der Test bei Prad ist noch nicht drin, aber in der Kaufberatung unter SpielerMonitore 24-26" ist er gelistet und hat nur zwei Punkte bei Farben, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Das spricht nicht gerade für tolle Werte. Unten steht sogar noch was von Farbverbindlichkeit -.


----------



## gorgi85 (26. Dezember 2013)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn mir gegönnt und muss sagen das ich noch nie so ein guten Monitor gesehen habe.
> Spiele zum größten Teil fps wie BF4 und css. Und da machen sich die 240 Herz bemerkbar.
> Das ist  Quatsch, man braucht keine 120 fps. Grade die 240 herz, machen sich auch im unteren fps Bereich bemerkbar und lassen es flüssiger wirken.
> Den Input lag bemerke ich gar nicht und behaupte, dA keiner diesen wahrnimmt.
> ...


 
Danke euch  

Ja ich habe auch gelesen dass der Inputlag noch verkraftbar ist, bzw dass Games wie BF4 kein Problem mehr sind, höchstens für das Auge ieines Clanzockers der ja eh nicht auf Ultra spielt, fühlt es sich etwas unflüssig an. Bin aber kein Profizocker also sollte das gehen.

Bei den Farben muss ich sagen dass die Leute da zwar schreiben noch nie so ein tiefes schwarz gesehen zu haben, wobei er bei hellen und bunten Farben aber nicht unbedingt glänzen soll für seinen Preis. Wiederum sagen einige dass er das doch tut und es nur eine Frage der korekten Kalibirerung sei.  

Zur gestellten Frage: Ich suche in erster Linie ein Allround-Gamingmonitor bzw guten Kompromiss der beides hat, Farben u schnelles Bild. Graka wie erwähnt warsch eine GTX 780ti, nur wurde meine Frage noch nicht beantwortet ob sich so eine Graka für einen 1080p Monitor überhaupt lohnt. Also der ganze PC wird neu, sprich DDR3 ram, ein i7 4770k, es wird halt ein Zocker PC. 

Gespielt werden können soll alles was mich so anspricht. Rome2, BF4 so wie Witcjher3 und bestimmt noch andere Rollenspiele bis hin zu PES14 usw, also soll ne breite Palette sein. 

JaniZz: Hast du deinen Eizo denn schon getestet auf Fehler ? Die Streung soll ja unglaublich krass sein bei Eizo so gut wie jeder 4. (gefühlt) wird in Foren als mangelhaft angegeben. Leute schicken die bis zu 3x zurück bis sie endlich ein fehlerfreies Gerät bekommen. Ich finde das schon ein bissel skandalös wie so eine gute Marke so was machen kann, aber auch ich würde bei dem Gerät 3-5 x zurückschicken sofern er echt so ein Knaller sein soll.


----------



## JaniZz (26. Dezember 2013)

ich habe jetzt grade den FS2333 neben den FG2421 stehen und muss sagen, dass mir der fg2421 vom kontast her, schnelligkeit und helligkeit einfach besser gefällt als der fs2333.
auch das reflektieren von licht nervt mich beim FS2333 was ich beim FG2421 nicht so stark empfinde. 

ich habe beide nicht kalibiert. 
die farben sind auf den fs2333 natürlicher, aber als zocker eher uninteressant.

bei prad.de bekommt der FG2421 grade mal ein befiedigend, hab mir grade den test gekauft.
kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, grade auch weil der FG2421 laut test ein schlechteres bild geben soll als z.b. der BenQ 144 herz verglichen in der kaufberatung sternezahl.
hab das gefühl der Fg2421 wird einfach anders bewertet als andere gamingmonitore.
im pcgh heft wurde er ja auch serh hoch gelobt, wie auf vielen anderen seiten, ausser prad.

mein FG2421 hat ein pixelfehler rechts, ist das ein grund den zurück zu schicken?

Fazit

Alle Gamer die einen schnellen Monitor suchen, können beim Eizo Foris FG2421 beherzt zugreifen. Der neue 240Hz Turbomodus von Eizo funktioniert in der Praxis subjektiv ausgezeichnet und ermöglicht ein geschmeidigeres Bild ohne Unschärfen. Die Werbeversprechen von Eizo gehen also auf. Wenn wir nur diesen Punkt bewerten würden, hätte sich der Monitor eine "sehr gute" Wertung sicherlich verdient.

Gamer die auch auf die Optik Wert legen, kommen beim Foris FG2421 ebenfalls auf ihre Kosten, denn der schwarze Gaming-Monitor mit beleuchtetem EIZO Logo auf der Rückseite und roten Design-Akzenten, ist toll verarbeitet und macht einen hochwertigen, wie robusten Eindruck. Auch wenn die Höhenverstellung mit 6 Zentimetern eher gering ausfällt.

Das verbaute MVA-Panel kann bei Kontrast und Schwarzwert vollkommen überzeugen. Der Blickwinkel konnte dagegen nicht restlos begeistern. Insbesondere aus größeren Winkeln bekommt das Bild einen sichtbaren silbernen Schimmer und hellt auf, das ist insbesondere bei sehr dezenten Farben der Fall.

Eizo als Spezialist für hochwertige Grafikmonitore hat sich bei diesem Monitor auf die Geschwindigkeit und Bedürfnisse der Gamer konzentriert. Das bedeutet allerdings, dass ein farbverbindliches Arbeiten mit dem 24 Zoll Monitor nicht möglich ist. Das ist deshalb schade, weil die Foris Vorgänger-Modelle diesen Spagat noch geschafft haben.

Unsere Gesamtwertung schließt alle Punkte mit ein und für eine bessere Gesamtwertung hätten die Ergebnisse bei den Farbwerten zumindest befriedigend sein müssen. Einem Gamer kann das grundsätzlich egal sein, denn auf Farbverbindlichkeit kommt es in dieser Disziplin sicherlich nicht an und rein Subjektiv geht die Farbdarstellung in Ordnung.

Für eine neue Technik muss immer etwas tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen werden. Mit knapp unter 500 Euro ist der Preis für die gebotene Leistung moderat.

Gesamturteil: BEFRIEDIGEND


----------



## gorgi85 (26. Dezember 2013)

Naja ... kommt drauf an wie sichtbar das nun ist. Aber ich denke ich würde bei dem Preis doch zurückschicken und da Druck machen.

Spielst du Egoshooter ala bf3 oder bf4 ? Wenn ja flüssig oder doch noch zu unflüssig ? Und wieso hast du denn noch nicht kalibriert? Ist doch das erste was man macht^^


----------



## JaniZz (26. Dezember 2013)

Spiele meist Ego-shooter ala BF4 oder CSS. 
Hab eine R290X, also alles sehr flüssig  

Hab versucht mit der Eizo software zu kalibrieren, aber nach meinen empfinden konnte ich da nicht nachbessern.


----------



## gorgi85 (26. Dezember 2013)

Ah okay sehr gut^^

Genau Egoshooter-Spieler gilt es ja zu befragen wegen dem Inputlag. Die Kalibrierung kann man aber so viel ich weiß auch ohne Softweare hinkriegen mit den Knöpfen am Gerät, allerdings sollen die so verständlich sein dass nur Eizo selbst sie versteht 

Nun gut ... also Eizo wie geplant bei mir. Hoffe dass schnelle Bilder in Spielen bzw durchgehend schnelles Gaming auch wirklich spielbar sind, wenn ja dann ist er ein must have, würde sagen zur Zeit der beste Kompromiss auf dem Markt.

Danke für die Hilfe, werde bald berichten ob sie auch nützlich war


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Dezember 2013)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn mir gegönnt und muss sagen das ich noch nie so ein guten Monitor gesehen habe.
> Spiele zum größten Teil fps wie BF4 und css. Und da machen sich die 240 Herz bemerkbar.
> Das ist  Quatsch, man braucht keine 120 fps. Grade die 240 herz, machen sich auch im unteren fps Bereich bemerkbar und lassen es flüssiger wirken.
> Den Input lag bemerke ich gar nicht und behaupte, dA keiner diesen wahrnimmt.
> ...


 
Das hört sich doch super an wo hast du deinen bestellt?
Spiegelt er denn sehr wenn er eingeschaltet ist?
Da ließt man ja auch vieles bei den einen Test heißt es das er  net störend spiegelt beim nächsten liest man wieder das er sehr spiegeln soll.


----------



## JaniZz (26. Dezember 2013)

Hab ihn einfach und unkompliziert über amazon bestellt.

Der Kontrast ist der Hammer 

Also wenn er an ist spiegelt er bei mir gar nicht.
Hängt aber denke ich auch immer von der Belichtung im Raum ab.

Wie gesagt, hätte mich jetzt zwischen den FS2333 und dem FG2431 entscheiden können und für mich war der FG2431 ganz klar vorne für meine Bedürfnisse.
Einziges Manko ist halt der Preis, aber man bekommt dafür auch was


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. Dezember 2013)

Gerade ein guter Schwarzwert ist bei Spielen/Filmen sowie Fotos sehr wichtig um es Lebendiger wirken zu lassen. Ich sehe es ja imemrwieder an meinem Plasma TV  

Ich denke ich werde den Eizo auch einfach mal kaufen und testen  nur wo bestellen? Direkt bei Eizo oder bei Amazon?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Dezember 2013)

Lieber bei Amazon Eizo soll da wohl net so super sein was die Rückgabe angeht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Dezember 2013)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Hab ihn einfach und unkompliziert über amazon bestellt.
> 
> Der Kontrast ist der Hammer
> 
> ...


 
Und die Farben so?
Besser wie auf TN Panel?
Hatte bis jetzt noch keinen Monitor mit so einem Panel was der Eizo hat.
Und noch ne ganz wichtige frage schimmert das Display?
Das ist sowas von nervig das Nintendo 3ds ist da ganz extrem z.b
Dächte sowas gelesen zu haben bei dem Eizo.
Nochwas ist das ein Mini Displayport Kabel oder normal hab an meiner GPU nur 2Mini Eingänge-.-
Ok ich hab nur de denken Leuchte an sollte da hoffe ich kein Prob. geben ansonsten zock ich auch im Dunkeln so lange das Bild net so krass auf die Augen geht wie vom Asus...
Ja der Preis ist schon heftig meine dafür gibt es schon ne PS4 oder Xbox one.
Aber so lange wie das Bild super ist ohne leicht verschwommen zu sein und die verarbeitung seine 500Euro wert ist geb ich das schon aus obwohl es da schon wehtut^^
Mal überraschen lassen ich kann ja noch paar Läden morgen abklappern ob ich den irgentwo finde zum begutachten aber ich denke eher net.
Ich hab nur 1Spiegelden Monitor testen können das war glaub von AOC und der hat wirklich heftig gespiegel wenn man davor sitzte hat man sich im Bild deutlich gesehen und das im Betrieb!
Wie halt vorn nen Spiegel aber wenn du sagst es ist nicht vorhanden im Betrieb dann glaub ich das mal^^
Die Apple teile haben doch auch sowas oder?
Kenn mich da net so aus da stand ich auch davor und das ding hat kein bissel gespiegelt obwohl übeall Licht war und das Bild war da wirklich Glas klar von den Farben sprechen war mal net aber sowas übersteigt denn doch meine Budgt grenze heftig^^
Noch ne Frage lol sry wenn ich nerve aber das ist dann schon mein 4ter Monitor den ich Teste...und da ist jede Meinung Gold wert^^
Wird der bei 120Hz odr 240Hz auch um einiges heller?
Der Asus VG248 hat da ja so schönen Prob. das dass Bild schön blass und hell/grell geworden ist im 2D betrieb in 3D versteh ich das aber net in 2D.
Das hat der Eizo nicht?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Dezember 2013)

Also der Test hier Eizo Foris FG2421: Review - Ein revolutionärer Spiele-TFT? - Seite 1 - PC - Gameswelt ließt sich so als ob der das None Plus Ultra wäre gute Farben/scharfes Bild/ super Schwarz und weisswerte zum  Gamen.
Genau wie alle anderen Tests es hier bestätigen ausser Prad halt und die Meinungen bei Amazon machen mich da schon wieder Skeptisch.
Ich hab dann so Glück bekomm wieder nen Montag Modell^^
Hier ist nen schöner vergleich zwischen dem Asus und Eizo ich finde bei dem Eizo sehen die Farben natürlicher aus (find ich jedenfalls so net das gleich wieder einer meckert) oder täuscht das? Beim Asus ist eher alles zu überdreht.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8YBCF-UuY8
Und da kann man auch sehen das der Asus viel zu hell und grell ist.
Ab min. 6:30 schauen
Also mein Asus geht auf jedenfall morgen weg.
Das einzigste Prob. ist halt das noch mit dem Glossy Display man sieht das schon im Video das er spiegelt kann natürlich jetzt auch am Winkel der Cam liegen und der davor sitzt das garnet sieht.
Andersrum haben die matten Bilschirme alle den kürzeren gezogen was Farben,Schärfe anging egal ob TN,IPS,VA gegen den AOC Glossy da hab ich schon net schlecht geguckt nur hat er sehr gespiegelt.
Beim S3 oder Iphone störte mich das überhaupt net aber wenn man sich beim zocken dauern drinn Spiegelt könnte das schon nerven.
Muss aber sagen hab hinter mir kein Fenster im Raum das ist rechts von mir und licht ist an der Decke normal sollte ja da nix Spiegeln im Betrieb?
Ok genug geschrieben jetzt gehts erstma ins Bette gn8


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Dezember 2013)

Den gibt es ja auch noch nur weis man da ja wieder nix über die Verarbeitung.
Tempest X270OC - Glossy | Overlord Computer


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Dezember 2013)

27 Zoll und Billigware kommt mir nicht ins Haus 

Habe heute den 27 Zoll iMac von Apple angeschaut und da ist mir das Bild definitiv ZU gross bei einem Augenabstand vom zirka 70cm.

Ich Schwanke noch Zwischen dem BenQ XL2411T und dem Eizo Foris FG2421


Bei ASUS bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher bei dem Was Du berichtet hast


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen  Hab ihn einfach mal bestellt den Foris FG2421

Durch das VA Panel verspreche ich mir eine IPS ähnliche Farbwiedergabe.


Wie sieht es aus mit dem 120 Hz, muss ich Zwingend über DisplayPort anschliessen? Bringt es vorteile? Weil Laut Eizo kann HDMI eine Frequenz zwischen 29-120 Hz übertragen, DisplayPort nur 49-120 Hz


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ui meld dich bitte hier wenn du ihn hast ich muss noch auf mein Geld warten...
Hab nochwas gefunden


Triste Farben ab Werk

Nach dem Einschalten wirkte das Bild auf dem Foris trist, die Standardeinstellung war kontrastarm und dunkel. Nach dem Umschalten mit der Mode-Taste auf „User3“ gab es aber kräftige Farben und satten Kontrast. Für die optimale Position lässt sich der Eizo knapp 350 Grad drehen und um 25 Grad neigen. 

Kopiert von ComputerBild

Das hört sich doch gut an.

Ja das mit dem Asus ist wirklich schlimm gewesen ich hab aber auch gelesen das es am TN+LED liegen soll das soll wohl net so passen wie IPS/VA+LED und dadurch alles so grell wirkt.
Also gehe ich mal davon aus das es bei den anderen TN 120Hz net anders seien wird.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Dezember 2013)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht wiederstehen  Hab ihn einfach mal bestellt den Foris FG2421
> 
> Durch das VA Panel verspreche ich mir eine IPS ähnliche Farbwiedergabe.
> 
> ...


 
Nö musste net geht auch Dual Dvi soweit es vorhanden ist aber wieso net das DisplayPort Kabel nehmen?
Ausser deine GPU hat da kein anschluss für.
Das HDMI 120Hz übertragen kann wär mir neu die machen doch bei 60Hz dicht.??
Ja ich verspreche mir dadurch auch ne IPS ähnliche Farbwiedergabe oder sagen war mal so wenigstenns bessere als TN Panel.


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Dezember 2013)

Ja das DisplayPort Kabel ist dabei seh ich grad  hätte gedacht das kein Kabel dabei wäre oder zumindest "nur" nen VGA Kabel wie Samsung das gerne mal macht 

Ich verspreche auch eine gute Farbwiedergabe. Aber das ein Bild am anfang den Erwartungen entspricht ist äusserst selten  Ich Probiere einfach und versuche ihn so Farbgetreu darzustellen wie das Macbook meiner Freundinn


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Dezember 2013)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja das DisplayPort Kabel ist dabei seh ich grad  hätte gedacht das kein Kabel dabei wäre oder zumindest "nur" nen VGA Kabel wie Samsung das gerne mal macht
> 
> Ich verspreche auch eine gute Farbwiedergabe. Aber das ein Bild am anfang den Erwartungen entspricht ist äusserst selten  Ich Probiere einfach und versuche ihn so Farbgetreu darzustellen wie das Macbook meiner Freundinn



Ja ist dabei wäre ja mal ziemlich frech wenn bei nen 500Euro Monitor nur nen VGA Kabel dabei wär zumal der Eizo ja kein VGA mehr hat?
VGA brauch eh kein Mensch mehr^^
Ich mach mir eher sorgen das es kein Mini Displayport Kabel ist hab nur 2Mini anschlüsse an der GPU aber zur not hab ich zum testen nen HDMI Kabel noch sollte ja für nen Bildeindruck reichen auch wenn keine 120Hz drauf gehen.
Ausser das Bild wird dann bei 120Hz auch abartig aber dazu konnt ich nix finden.
Dann hoff ich mal das de keinen mit Macken bekommst wie man so bei Amazon ließt soll die Quallytät sehr schwanken ich werd mein wenn das Bild gut ist aber irgentwelche toten Pixel oder Flecken aufm Schirm sind halt so lange tauschen bis ich nen ordendlichen habe.
Bei 500Euro möchte das ja schon sein.
Eizo tauscht ja vor Ort aus das schonmal gut und 5Jahre Garantie ist auch was feines so steigt zumindest der verkaufswert wieder wenn Garantie noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. Dezember 2013)

Hey
@Schauderwelz wann wird deiner da sein?
Jetzt hab ich aber auch schon wieder von nem hohen Inputlag gelesen bei 240hz hmmmm dachte ist nen Gamermonitor und dann soll das ding 15-20ms haben....( ob man das jetzt mit bekommt manche meinen das schon)
Sollte das denn net gerade von den 120hz noch nach unten gehe?
Und bei 240Hz schnallt es nach oben kann ich garnet glauben lol.
Oder versteh ich das falsch?
Da wär ja der Eizo FS2333 besser wenns ums Gamen geht ist schon komisch..
Der Asus hat eine von 3,9ms.
Prad rückt ja den Test net raus und 2Euro bezahl ich bestimmt net.
Montag werd ich mein Geld haben hoffe ich mal aber ich glaube ich warte erstma dein Eindruck ab weill 500Euro ist net grad wenig zumal ich wenn der Monitor nix sein sollte kein Ahnung mehr habe welchen sonst meine gibt ja nix mehr hab alles durch von billig bis teuer dann. Also vor paar Jahren war das noch net so schwer und am meistenn nervt das es kein vernünftigen PC Laden gibt wo mal 20Monitore von billig-teuer und TN-IPS, 120-240Hz gibt.
Anscheinend ist der PC Markt doch zu klein und besteht einfach keine nachfrage danach schade eigendlich.

Habe ja jetzt 3 Monitore getestet von  den 3 hat der LG 27EA73LM-P am besten überzeugen könne sehr gutes Bild gerade mit dem Resolutions Modus der das Bild um einiges besser gemacht hat aber beim Gamen konnte er nicht so überzeugen war alles viel träger mit 60FPS in Games (60Hz) als mein alter TN(60Hz) was ich immer noch net verstehe wieso beide sind ja 60Hz..
Platz 2. geht an den Asus VG248QE der beim Gamen voll überzeugen konnte bei 144Hz aber beim Bild ein graus war.
Und der 3te geht an den LG IPS277L der weder vom Bild noch vom Gaming her überzeugen konnte.

Und ich hab viel eingestellt bei den letzten 2en beim ersten hab ich net lang getestet.
Aber bin nie auf *das perfekte* gekommen obs beim Gamen oder Bild war ging einfach net.

Und der Eizo ist da die letzte hoffnung das er beides super kann Bild/Gaming Performance 120Hz+ ansonsten muss ich mal schauen was ich mache entweder warten bis was neues kommt(obwohl ich net mehr warten kann weil mein alter einfach nervt) oder nochmal den LG 27EA73LM-P kaufen und damit erstma glücklich werden und bei 120Hz+ Monitor zuschlagen wenn es was *Perfektes* gibt.


----------



## Schauderwelz (28. Dezember 2013)

Es ist ziehmlich anstrengend deinen satzbau nachzuvollziehen 

Aber soweit ich weiss hat der Eizo nen inputlag von 12ms, ist mir aber mittlerweile alles egal denn jeder hat seine eigene meinung und sein eigenes befinden.

Wenn er Zockbar ist dann ist es ja ok 

ABER wenn ich die 120Hz beim Gamen nicht Signifikant merke geht der zurück und es kommt nen sehr guter IPS 60Hz Monitor ins Haus 


Mir geht es eigentlich  nur um die Farben, wenn es NUR um spielen gehen würde hätte ich mir den BenQ XL2411T bestellt. vielleicht Bestelle ich zum Testen den einfach nochmal nach.


Der Eizo soll am Montag gelifert werden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Dezember 2013)

Echt anstrengend? der leidet in Foren beim mir öfters mal lol sollte ich vileicht mal was drann ändern.
Also wenn du die 120Hz oder 240Hz net merkst dann weis ich es auch net vertehe die Leute da garnet die meinen sie erkennen das net ich glaub da eher net drann da müsstest schon irgentwelche Einschränkungen haben um sowas net zu merken^^
Ich erkenn z.b den 3D Modus net also beim mir sehen die dann nur verschwommen aus die Filme oder Spiele in 3D liegt daran das mir einfach das räumliche sehen fehlt.......


----------



## Schauderwelz (29. Dezember 2013)

Oder die NVidia 3D Brille


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Dezember 2013)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Oder die NVidia 3D Brille


 
Ne
Hoffe du bekommst dein auch morgen kann es garnet abwarten lol.
Vileicht meldet sich der TE nochmal soweit wie ich das jetzt mit bekommen hab bestellt er sich den Eizo auch.


----------



## Schauderwelz (30. Dezember 2013)

Erstes Fazit......UNZUFRIEDEN!

Grobkörniger als mein Samsung BX2450 und jeder Text wirkt "Bunt" so als wenn die auflösung bzw der Overscan nicht übereinstimmt obwohl alles auf 1920x1080 eingestellt ist.

Den Turbo Modus werde ich wohl nie aktivieren da mir das Bild dabei zu Dunkel wird. Die FPS1 und FPS2 Profisupergamer profile sind vollkommen für den A....  welcher Profigamer spielt mit Farbunechten Gelbstich? 

Finde im Netz auch keine Treiber für den Eizo damit Windows ihn nicht als PNP Monitor erkennt. in den nVidia einstellungen erkennt er ihn aber als Eizo FG2421


Also für 500€ geht das gar nicht. Meine Bilder bzw alles was man anschaut wirkt Milchig, als wenn ein extrafilm drüber wäre! Nicht mehr Klar.

Nachleuchteffekte habe ich ebenso beim Scrollen oder Fenster ziehen trotz der eingestelltem 120Hz aber da ist wohl das VA Panel Schuld.


Und der beste Schwarzwert bringt nichts wenn das Bild Matschig Milchig wirkt.



Nachtrag: Über HDMI sieht das Bild schon sehr viel besser aus ABER nur 60HZ.......Retoure wird eingeleitet.

Ausserdem habe ich 2 Pixelfehler!

Bin Sehr Enttäuscht. Werde wohl eventuell den BenQ nochmal testen und wenn der nichts ist dann kommt ein IPS Monitor ins haus


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Dezember 2013)

Oh man langsam glaub ich das mit den 120Hz ist überhaupt noch net ausgereift.
Krobkörnig bei 24" und FullHD lol da läuft aber was gewaltig schief...
Was ist mit dem FPS3 Modus wie sieht es da aus?
Nachleuchten geht mal überhaupt net das bei 120Hz Eizo hat wohl mächtig geschlamppt bei dem anders kann ich mir sowas alles net erklären.
Bei 60Hz gutes Bild spiegelt genau das gleiche wie beim Asus wieder 60Hz super 120hz schlecht.
Hast du wenigstenns was von den 120Hz gemerkt?^^
Ich werd ihn mir dann net bestellen.
An welchen IPS Monitor haste denn eig. gedacht?
So richtig find ich kein guten bis auf den LG 27EA73LM-P.
Wenn schon keine 120Hz soll es zumindest IPS und 27" sein zumindest bei mir.
Aber der BenQ soll wohl noch schlechteres Bild als der Asus haben was ich mir garnet vorstellen kann...
Kann mir das auch net vorstellen wer spielt schon mit irgentein Farbstich also ist das Fazit: Eizo ist ans Ziel vorbeigeschossen^^
Naja schade eig. werd ich mich dann doch erstma mit IPS 60Hz zufrieden geben müssen und und in 2-3Jahre wirds wohl anständige IPS/120Hz Monitore geben.
Noch was zu den Pixelfehlern dürfte der Eizo garnet haben denke ist Pixelfehlerklasse 1...


----------



## Cyberian (30. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie scheinen wir alle kein Glück zu haben momentan . Naja jetzt weiß ich definitiv das der Foris mit 240Hz weiterhin keine Option für mich ist. Pixelfehlerklasse 1 heißt ürbigens nicht gar keine Fehler erlaubt aber nur sehr sehr wenige. Man kann das bei Wikipedia nachlesen afaik.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Dezember 2013)

Cyberian schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheinen wir alle kein Glück zu haben momentan . Naja jetzt weiß ich definitiv das der Foris mit 240Hz weiterhin keine Option für mich ist. Pixelfehlerklasse 1 heißt ürbigens nicht gar keine Fehler erlaubt aber nur sehr sehr wenige. Man kann das bei Wikipedia nachlesen afaik.


 
Scheint so ich bleib dann erstma beim LG 27EA73LM-P. kostet wenig und zur überbrückung bis anständige 120Hz Monitore rauskommen reicht er voll kommen(konnte den ja schon testen)


----------



## Schauderwelz (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich merke aber mittlerweile selber das dieses 120Hz gebashe keinen Sinn ergibt wenn man sehr viel wert aus vernünftige Farben legt.

Aber was Eizo da angestellt hat ist mir ein Rätsel. Die haben wohl die letzten Billig VA-Panele von Sharp aufgekauft und dazu noch den Lightboosthack integriert  
Da Lebe ich lieber mit einem Geringeren Kontrast und 60Hz.

Pixelfehler in der Preisklasse sind finde ich nach vor vor ein NoGo und das das Bild über den Display Port der ja wohl mittlerweile langsam zum Standart wird sehr viel schlechter aussieht!

@Leitwolf200: das Bild sah im übrigen auch auf 60Hz beim Eizo über DisplayPort bescheidn aus. NUR HDMI hatte ein schönes Bild bei 60Hz (Maximal) abgegeben aber da kaufe ich mir lieber nen sehr viel besseren IPS monitor 

Mit fallen auch grad keine ALternativen ein ausser diese hier:

http://geizhals.at/de/eizo-foris-fs2333-schwarz-fs2333-bk-a810713.html

http://geizhals.at/de/asus-vn279qlb-90lm00e1-b01370-a970434.html


----------



## aficionado (31. Dezember 2013)

Was mich ja wundert: die Fachpresse hat sich ja in Lobpreisungen betreffend des Eizo FG2421 regelrecht überschlagen. Da werden ja die Non-Plus-Ultras ja überboten und das Teil als absoluter Monitor-Traum hingestellt.

Im krassen Gegensatz allerdings die Meinungen der User oder eben Beta-Tester: denen kann's gar nicht schnell genug gehen um den Monitor wieder dorthin zu schicken, wo er hergekommen ist...


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Januar 2014)

JA finde ich auch merkwürdig!
Aber viele Hersteller verschönern Ihre tests mit dem nötigen Kleingeld ganz gern ein wenig  und da haben wir wieder dieses "Dumme Zokker" Klischee, so nach dem Motto "Die Kaufen es doch eh und merken es nicht"


----------



## aficionado (1. Januar 2014)

Dennoch muss man sagen, dass 500 Euronen für viele hier herinnen wohl kein Pappenstil sind. Auch wenn EIZO noch höherwertige und demnach teurere TFT's auf den Markt bringt. Ich finde es einfach eine Frechheit, dass der Kunde hier zum Betatester wird bzw. zigmal die RMA bemühen muss, wie auch schon in anderen Foren zu lesen war. Da kann man zwar mit der 5-Jahres Garantie werben, der Käufer hat aber die Mühen. Klar, es gibt immer wieder Montagsgeräte, aber wenn man liest, dass manche den Monitor schon etliche Male umgetauscht haben, um dann wieder mit Pixelfehlern, Lichthöfen und dergleichen beglückt werden, dann hört sich für mich der Spaß auf.

Schade, der FG2421 wäre problemlos auch auf meiner Liste gestanden. Um den Preis erwarte ich mir (als Zockergerät, welches medial ja die Konkurrenz nur so an die Wand klatscht) ein Produkt, woran ich mich auch freuen kann. Und bei aller Liebe: wenn ich mich zuvor stundenlang durch die Settings mühen muss um letzten Endes doch die Erkenntnis zu erlangen, dass man leistungsmäßig doch nicht dorthin kommt, wo man gerne möchte, dann macht das auch keinen Frohsinn.


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Januar 2014)

JA deswegen bleibe ich wohl bei einem 60Hz Modell mit VA oder IPS Panel, denn mittlerwiele geht mir die Bildqualität meines Samsung TN Panels total auf den sack wenn man sieht das es auch anders geht (Apple-IPS Panele)


----------



## aficionado (1. Januar 2014)

Jo, die Erkenntnis habe ich momentan auch in mir. Wobei der top-notch EIZO ja ein VA-Panel hat, welches den TN-Panelen überlegen sein sollte!? Ich will ja den Hardcore-Gamern die Berechtigung der 120Hz+ TN-Monitore nicht absprechen und glaube ihnen ja die Vorteile aufs Wort (zumal ich ja nicht game wie ein Profi, sondern einfach genießen will), aber wenn die Bildqualität halt bei etlichen Modellen nur so nebenher läuft, dann komme ich halt auch ins Grübeln. Aber bitte, jede/r wie er/sie will. 

Wie gesagt, unfair finde ich die Rolle der User als Beta-Tester.


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Januar 2014)

Genau und ich HÄTTE das RMA ja in anspruch nehmen können aber 3-4 Mal Austauschen bis mal mal ein gutes gerät bekommt??....ne Danke.

Wenn ein Modell nicht gut ist dann wird das zweite nicht besser 

Alleinschon das Die Bildqualität über den Display Port unter aller Kanone war war für mich schon ein NoGo (z.B. Überlagerte Pixel beim Text so das er Bunt wirkte)

Ein Monitor muss angeschlossen werden und er MUSS Sofort Perfekt Funktionieren, abgesehen vom Farblichen Feintuning.


Und mir sind halt nunmal meine Fotos etwas wichtiger bzw ist die Natürliche Bildqualität wichtiger als ein Flüssiger Mauszeiger


----------



## aficionado (1. Januar 2014)

Und in den Medien liest man darüber so gut wie gar nichts. Da wird der Monitor als Messias hingestellt, als must-have! Nun frage ich mich: sind die User zu dumm für das Gerät? Ich denke, dass hier und in anderen Foren genug fähige Leute rumlaufen, die von der Materie definitiv Ahnung haben. Und dann soll es bei vielen nicht passen? Come on. 

Wenn man dann die Geschichten über die Anschlussprobleme liest, wo man wieder tüfteln muss, was nun geht und was nicht, dann ist das ein no-go. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Gerät in der Preisklasse einfach out-of-the-box funktionieren sollte. Zumindest sollte man augenscheinlich jene Settings anführen, die die "besseren" Resultate bringen. Ist vielleicht jetzt vermessen formuliert, aber wenn man sich die Frustration der Leute so anhört, dann stellt man sich halt unweigerlich so manche Fragen. Und wie schon erwähnt: kundige User jammern eben auch.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Januar 2014)

@Schauderwelz holst du dir dann jetzt nen IPS oder versuchst du es mit dem BenQ. nochmal?
Ich bin schon wieder am überlegen ob ich den net nochmal teste^^
Oder ich warte bis Eizo bei ihren neuen Monitor ne überarbeitete version rausbringt aber das dauert bestimmt wieder wenn überhaupt was drann gemacht wird.


----------



## Schauderwelz (5. Januar 2014)

Ne ich werde mir Definitiv keinen 120Hz Monitor kaufen solange es nur Billig TNs sind.

Ich schaue gerade nach 60Hz Modellen zwischen 24 und 27 Zoll und es gibt so unfassbar viel das der Kopf schon Brennt 

Hier die die ich mir bisher rausgesucht habe 

27 Zoll:

 *BenQ GW2760HS*

*BenQ EW2740L*

*Samsung S27C570H*

*Asus VN279QLB*

*Asus MX279H*

*LG IPS277L*

23-24 Zoll:

*BenQ BL2410PT*

*Asus VN248H*

*Asus MX239H*

*Samsung S24C570H*

*Eizo FS2333-BK*



Bin mir mit Der Grösse halt noch nicht so ganz sicher. Wenn sie recht Schlank sind und ich sie relativ Wandnah stellen kann würde nen 27 Zoll ne gute Figur machen 

Weiss aber noch nicht ob (AM)VA oder IPS/PLS Panel.

Ich Will halt ein Klares Bild wo soviel sRGB Farbraum wie möglich abgedeckt wird. Nen Guten Blickwinkel will ich ebenso denn bei 27 Zoll könnte man bei schlechten Blickwinkel schon verschlechterungen warnehmen

Mein Monitor ist ja noch gut, deswegen habe ich keine Eile aber je öfter ich mit dem iPad oder Macbook schaue desto mehr fällt mir auf das TN Panele einfach nur Dreck sind  Dachte immer mein Samsung BX2450 wäre gut aber der hat nen totalen Blau/Rotstich


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Januar 2014)

Also der Asus VN279QLB soll eine zu 97% Farbraumabdeckung haben was sehr nice ist.
Und zum zocken soll er auch noch gut sein.
Das beim mir genau das gleiche jedesmal wenn ich auf mein S3 LTE schaue(ok ist Amoled) und dann auf nen TN Monitor denk ich mir auch immer oh gott wie schlecht das Bild ist von den Farben her.
Genauso mit den Hz wenn ich auf 120Hz gespielt hab und dann wieder auf 60Hz spiele ruckelt alles hin und her lol.
Finde es auch schade das die Herstellen es net hinbekommen nen anständigen IPS/VA Monitor mit 144Hz rauszubringen.( da würde ich auch 800+Euro aufm Tisch legen da muss aber auch alles stimmen aber sowas wird es wohl nie geben)
Eizo ist ja da schon auf dem richtigen weg nur leider war der nen Flopp  zumindest 90% der Monitore gibt einscheinend doch welche wo alles passt vom Bild und so.
Die einzigsten die beides haben sind die Korea dinger aber da bestell ich nix obwohl ich mir so einen doch mal anschauen würde.
Das Prob. beim mir ist ich bekomm auch noch so kleines ruckeln oder verzögerrung mit das macht die Monitor suche bei mir noch schwerer.
Wenn ich da immer bei Kumpels schaue wie die mitn PC am TV zocken da frag ich mich wie die das machen wenn man mal sagt "Ey merkste nicht die übelste Verzögerrung" dann kommt nur nen nein.... begreif ich überhaupt net aber heulen rum wenns se immer nix treffen an was das wohl liegt^^
Perfekt war halt der 144hz Monior aber beim Bild war er fail.
Naja hilft wohl nix weiter als warten oder den BenQ mal Testen.
Bei 27" ist es immer so ne sache zum Surfen find ich es angenehmer aber beim Zocken merkt man die "nur FullHD" Auflösung schon ist dann halt so als ob man ohne AA spielen würde bei BF4 fällt das sehr auf bei COD Ghost eher nicht so.


----------



## Schauderwelz (5. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Bei 27" ist es immer so ne sache zum Surfen find ich es angenehmer aber beim Zocken merkt man die "nur FullHD" Auflösung schon ist dann halt so als ob man ohne AA spielen würde bei BF4 fällt das sehr auf bei COD Ghost eher nicht so.


 

Und Genau das lässt mich beim 27 Zöller etwas zögern  Ich liebe Apples Retina Display und beim 27 Zöller ist der Pixelabstand mit 0.31mm doch sehr gross 



Laut Prad.de soll ja der BenQ XL2720T eine sRGB Farbraumabdeckung von 99% aufweisen was ich mir irgendwie ncht vorstellen kann wo doch der kleine 24 Zoll Bruder nur auf 88% kommt....


----------



## aficionado (6. Januar 2014)

Von den von Dir genannten Modellen würde ich bei deinen Ansprüchen ehrlich gesagt zum Eizo Foris FS2333 tendieren. Die "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" gibt's bei den Monitoren ja in Wahrheit gesagt nicht wirklich, zumindest gibt es immer wieder Interpretationsspielräume. Ein User auf amazon hat diesen IPS-Monitor aber als solchen bezeichnet. 

Vom Einsatz her betrachtet, dürfte er deinen Vorstellungen am nächsten kommen. Der Eizo spielt auch bei mir punkto Neuanschaffung eine tragende Rolle.


----------



## JaniZz (6. Januar 2014)

Also ich hatte den beides eizos vor meiner Nase und gingen beide wieder zurück.
Der FG war mir keine 500 Euro wert und der fs war für mich durch seine 60 Hz einfach zu lahm.

Wie ich schon sagte. Man kann momentan nur Kompromisse eingehen


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. Januar 2014)

Und was hast Du nun?

Hattest du den FS2333 nur zurück geschickt weil er nen 60Hz war?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Januar 2014)

Das 27"-WQHD-Monitor mit G-Sync und 120 Hertz von Asus - ComputerBase
Hört sich doch mal gut an.
Naja der Preis wird wohl dann doch eher schlecht als recht sein.
Wenn das Teil noch IPS/VA Panel ist wäre das mal der knaller mal abwarten.


----------



## gorgi85 (7. Januar 2014)

Wenns ein IPS/VA ist mit mehr als 1000:1 Kontrast auf 120Hz und über-Full HD, fängt das Jahr sehr gut an würde ich sagen


----------



## JaniZz (7. Januar 2014)

Jetzt bin ich wieder bei meinen “alten“ 27“ Acer 120Hz angekommen

Genau wegen den 60 Herz, was ich überhaupt nicht mehr gewohnt bin und weil er mir dann auch zu klein war.

Ich werde wohl einfach mal Abwarten was in einen Jahr so geboten wird.

Ich vermisse nur die geilen Kontrast Werte vom FG2431 und die verschiedenen einstellbaren Profile.
Aber das sind keine 500 Euro wert


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Januar 2014)

Aber für 799€ kann ASUS das teil behalten. Ausserdem muss man dann noch die FOlgekosten der Grafikkarte mit einbeziehen wenn man mit Niedrigeren Grafikeinstellungen durch WQHD Leben kann.

nen 2560x1440p Monitor kommt mir nichts ins Haus und mehr als 350€ gebe ich für nen Bildschirm nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. Januar 2014)

Naja der Asus wird dann eh keine 800Kosten eher 500-600 aber wenn das Teil gut punkten kann auch im Bild ist er auf jeden mein.
Meine HD7950 hat noch dicke luft und das ohne OC wenns net mehr reicht kann ich se bis zu ner 7970 Ghz takten das sollte wohl reichen.
Und das teil hat 189Euro gekosten war nen richtiger schnapper und ist absolut leise unter last.
Heut braucht man keine 800Euro GPU mehr bissel de Augen aufhalten und gut.


----------



## n1c0 (7. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich noch Alternativen zum hiesigen Eizo? Also ich mein mit IPS/VA Panel !


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. Januar 2014)

Wenns auch 120Hz haben soll dann nein bis auf den neuen Asus aber da weis man noch nix welches Panel verbaut ist manche meinen VA andere TN.
Ich denke und hoffe das es wenigstenns nen gutes VA Panel ist.


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Januar 2014)

Der 800€ ASUS hat nen TN Panel drin, hat ASUS bestätigt! Und für soviel geld Kaufe ich Definitiv KEIN TN Panel 



> Auf Nachfrage von ComputerBase teilte Asus mit, dass im PG278Q „_ein hochwertiges TN-Panel_“  Verwendung findet, das bei Schwarzwert und Farbwiedergabe mit  eIPS-Panels vergleichbar sei. Bestätigt wurde zudem, dass der Monitor  lediglich über einen DisplayPort verfügt. Mit Details zur  Markteinführung in Deutschland konnte Asus noch nicht dienen. Termin und  Preis sollen sich an den oben genannten Daten orientieren.




Aber Eizo scheint bei den FG2421 Viel Probleme zu haben, denke das liegt wohl eher am Sharp Panel das die verbaut haben 


ALLE Gamermonitore sind meiner meinung nach Pure Geldmache, Technisch ist es sicher Möglich IPS und oder auch VA Panele vernünftig auf 144Hz zu Pushen aber mit TN Panele kann man eben mehr Geld machen.....einfache rechnung, würde niemand anders von uns machen.

Den G-Sync Quatsch brauch eh kein Mensch zudem AMD jetzt auch "FreeSync" Angekündigt hat was eine Kostenlose Alternative darstellen soll


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. Januar 2014)

Wenn das teil wirklich an  eIPS-Panel ran kommen sollte auch wenns nur TN ist wär das auch schon nice.
Nen bissel besseren Blinkwinkel und gut ist. Gibt auch TN Panels die gut mit anderen mithalten können.
Z.b das von meinem alten LG wenn ich von der seite schaue wird das Bild kaum Blass und wird nur sehr leicht verfällscht.
Anders wars bei dem Asus wenn du da von der Seite geschaut hast hattest nix mehr erkannt.
Tja LG könnte wenn sie wollten aber wieso mehr Geld ausgeben wenn die leute doch die TN Panels kaufen.
Wie geagt anscheinend  stört es die wenigsten das se mit Augenkrebs spielen oder die bekommen es schon garnet mehr mit.
Wenns keiner kaufen würde wären schon paar IPS/120Hz Teile hier zu haben.


----------



## Schauderwelz (7. Januar 2014)

Für Gamer die zuviel geld haben vielleicht TOP aber dieses Marketing Gelaber glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr 

Klar wenn ich nur Gamen würde ohne irgendwie auf Qualität in der darstellung bei Fotos zu achten würde ich mit den BenQ XL2720T Kaufen soviel ist sicher aber nun ich bin mit meinem TN mittlerweile mehr als unzufrieden was Bilder betrifft. Beim Spielen ist er auch zu Blass.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. Januar 2014)

Ich wette wenn die TN Panels nen Glossy Display hätten würde das Bild auch um einiges besser aussehen.
Das fällt ja schon bei IPS sehr auf.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (7. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Für Gamer die zuviel geld haben vielleicht TOP aber dieses Marketing Gelaber glaube ich schon lange nicht mehr
> 
> Klar wenn ich nur Gamen würde ohne irgendwie auf Qualität in der darstellung bei Fotos zu achten würde ich mit den BenQ XL2720T Kaufen soviel ist sicher aber nun ich bin mit meinem TN mittlerweile mehr als unzufrieden was Bilder betrifft. Beim Spielen ist er auch zu Blass.


 
Also wenn ich in der Zeit net noch schwach werde und mir den BenQ bestelle teste ich auf jedenfall den Asus mal und zurück schicken ist ja auch kein Prob.
Natürlich wart ich paar Meinungen bei Amazon und Tests ab nen kleiner richtwert is es ja dann schon.


----------

